# My Christmas wish for you.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 18, 2016)

My little friend Kerby and I want to wish all of you a wonderful holiday season and a happy healthy New year. This is my second Christmas on this forum and I have enjoyed being here reminiscing,looking at beautiful photos, and reading posts that are informative,interesting,and  sometimes hilarious. It's just a nice place to be.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you Ruth, sweet greeting there with your little Kerby!  It's a pleasure to be here with nice folks like you! :love_heart:  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 18, 2016)

*

Happy Holidays and Warmest Wishes to all my friends here on the Senior Forum!*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks Ruth and All. Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you Ruth!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 18, 2016)

Well thank you Ruth, that's a very kind thought.   May you have a happy and peaceful festive season too.



This is Bennachie, a mountain that can be seen from much of the county, and I can see it from  just outside my house.  The name is from the Gaelic and means "Breast shaped hill" !  The peak is called "Mither Tap" and is the site of an iron age fort..


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 18, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you Ruth and everyone here!


----------



## Carla (Dec 18, 2016)

Ruth, what a cute shot! Kerby is quite a handsome bird. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and all my new friends here at SF.


----------

